# Photos of British trawlers in service for the Kriegsmarine



## Ortwin (Jun 16, 2007)

Hello together,

since some years I am working on a chronicle of the 61st Vorposten-flotilla of the German Kriegsmarine. This flotilla was in convoy service along the Norwegian coast in World War II. 5 former british trawlers had been in service there. Now I am looking for photos of these ships. I had been in contact with some Archives in GB, but without success. Can anybody help me?

*Larwood*: built 1936 at Cochrane & Sons in Selby; Nr. 1148; fishing number GY 255
*Hammond*: built 1936 at Cochrane & Sons in Selby; Nr. 1149; fishing number GY 284
*Bradman*: built 1937 at Cochrane & Sons in Selby; Nr. 1167; fishing number GY 358
*Cape Siretoko*: built 1939 at Cochrane & Sons in Selby; Nr. 1203; fishing number H 106
*Warwickshire*: built 1936 at Smith´s Dock Co.Ld. in Middlesbrough; Nr. 998; fishing number GY 290

Greetings

Ortwin


----------



## oilkinger (Dec 17, 2008)

In the Google browser type ;
The fate of the Crampin cricketers trawlers which were put into war service.

Up comes a page from GrimsbyLive which has photos of the Larwood and the Hammond.

If you can find out who keeps the archives for Cochranes there should be photographic records.


----------



## Ortwin (Jun 16, 2007)

Hello oilkinger,

thank you very much for your comment!

I had already been in contact with Grimsby Telegraph. But unfortunatly Jeff Beedham (a promoter of Grimsby´s history) passed away in may 2019. So I do not know who is the owner of any copyright right now.

Greetings

Ortwin


----------

